# Additional Outlet For TV with no Wall Damage - Solution ?



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

(In my best Maxwell Smart impersonation):

"Of course! The old 334.30(B) trick!"

Yep, that explains it. Thanks. Now where's that fish tape.......


----------



## electricman007 (Feb 1, 2011)

I am new to this forum. Are all u guys nail drivers? Any decent residential electrician would have no problem with this issue.

E


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

electricman007 said:


> I am new to this forum. Are all u guys nail drivers? Any decent residential electrician would have no problem with this issue.
> 
> E


Easy sparky... :laughing:

I only use my magnetic chain puller.. :whistling:


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

plazaman said:


> Really? So you would be able to run a BX cable from a box with already 2 wires inside, add a third , connect it with a connector, fish it through the wall, into the old work box with absolutely no drywall damage?


Uh yeah,its called a fish tape! :laughing:

I normally suggest people mount a 2x8 or 10 between the studs in wall where the bracket to mount tv is going though for extra support though


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

plummen said:


> Uh yeah,its called a fish tape! :laughing:
> 
> I normally suggest people mount a 2x8 or 10 between the studs in wall where the bracket to mount tv is going though for extra support though


Waste of wood, and rarely does the framer put the woods in the correct place.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

gives you a lot more surface are to mount that big ol bracket if the homeowner has an idea where they want the tv :whistling


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

plummen said:


> I normally suggest people mount a 2x8 or 10 between the studs in wall where the bracket to mount tv is going though for extra support though


I generally try to pre-frame attachment cross-pieces for most wall-hanging items, like towel bars, TP dispensers, shower bars, kitchen cupboards, etc. Just makes life easier after the drywall's gone up. But it sure does help to be the one doing the finishing also, so you know where the support needs to go.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Waste of wood, and rarely does the framer put the woods in the correct place.


95% of all brackets span to hit at least two 16" o.c. studs, no need for any backing. Unless I am the installer and in there for the pre-wire, and know exactly where I am putting the TV, will I maybe put backer in the wall.

But like Inner said, rarely do the carpenters put it in the right place.

No need for additional support as some have suggested.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Most of the times in doing tasks like this where drywall damage is not permissible (and I need room to work), I find that there is often enough space between the edge of the work box and the edge of the wall plate to make room for accessing the top of the work box if and whenever necessary. And if I chop out a little too much drywall, that's what oversized plates are for.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

electricman007 said:


> I am new to this forum. Are all u guys nail drivers? Any decent residential electrician would have no problem with this issue.
> 
> E


You're new here. Get to know the participants. If you look at the OPs trade, it says, "Remodeling Contractor." It is quite possible that this particular situation is new to this particular contractor. That is what a forum like this is for. There are a variety of members from just about every imaginable phase of construction here, so one can ask a question and expand one's knowledge when they come up against a new situation. If you ever have a framing or drywall or plumbing question, I am sure someone here will be glad to help you. But random, unprovoked criticism is not what the forum is for.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> 95% of all brackets span to hit at least two 16" o.c. studs, no need for any backing. Unless I am the installer and in there for the pre-wire, and know exactly where I am putting the TV, will I maybe put backer in the wall.
> 
> But like Inner said, rarely do the carpenters put it in the right place.
> 
> No need for additional support as some have suggested.


How about the other 5% of the brackets?
Better yet what would mike holmes do? :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

plummen said:


> How about the other 5% of the brackets?
> Better yet what would mike holmes do? :laughing:


You mount to one stud...pretty simple. I don't know about 95 percent is say it's more like 50, small brackets are only meant to mount to one stud.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You mount to one stud...pretty simple. I don't know about 95 percent is say it's more like 50, small brackets are only meant to mount to one stud.


So it gives you 18" to aim for instead of just 1 1/2" then :thumbsup:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

plummen said:


> Better yet what would mike holmes do? :laughing:


Mike Holmes would lick it, and stick it! no no ... it's chew it and screw it! No wait that's what I'D do ...

Oh yeah he'd GLUE it and screw it. What I wanna know, is ... what's the glue for - YIKES!!!


To the guy that suggested cutting the nails with sawzall - you CAN just pry the box away from the stud with a screwdriver too. Idk about you guys, but I don't tcarry a sawzall in my tool bag. Usually have a screwdriver though


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe I'm just a hack, but I like to screw plywood to the wall, then the TV bracket to the plywood. The plywood covers any holes you made for pulling wires, paint and your done.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You mount to one stud...pretty simple. I don't know about 95 percent is say it's more like 50, small brackets are only meant to mount to one stud.


I was referring to larger brackets, one's that would be carrying more weight. Obviously smaller brackets for TV's under 37" wouldn't need two studs or be large enough to span two studs. I have had some cases where the larger bracket fell in a bad spot with the mounting holes and only one stud could be hit.

Someone asked what would one do in that situation, I use Hilti anchors in the drywall. They hold a lot and you can take the mount down and not loose the anchor down the wall.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

davitk said:


> Maybe I'm just a hack, but I like to screw plywood to the wall, then the TV bracket to the plywood. The plywood covers any holes you made for pulling wires, paint and your done.


It just ads to the distance the TV is from the wall. There really is no need and the closer the TV is to the wall, the better, IMO.

And I wouldn't say you are hack, I just don't like hanging a TV from 1/2" or even 3/4" plywood, not enough for the lag to grab and old in my book. If you are using plywood I would go with a hilti anchor like this:


----------

